# Books on teaching children???



## Brother John (Oct 7, 2002)

My wife and I are working hard at forumulating a good children's program and I was wondering what some of Yall's favorite books on this subject are??
Please let me know.
Thanks a lot in advance...
Your Brother
John


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 7, 2002)

Green Eggs and Ham
Horton Hears A Who
The Cat In The Hat.

Oh man, the list is endless.

They all have great pictures on how to fight too!


----------



## Brother John (Oct 7, 2002)

My son and I LOVE Dr. Seus!!! (He's 4, I just act like I am)
In "Fox in Socks" there is several pages about the martial arts!!!

"Lets have a little talk about tweedle Beattles.
When tweedle Beattles fight, it's called a Tweedle Beattle Battle.
When Tweedle Beattles fight with paddles, its called 
a tweedle beattle paddle battle.
And when these beattles fight these battles and the battles in a puddle
its called a tweedle beatle puddle paddle battle..."
It goes on and on.
I LOVE IT!!!!

But that's not quite what I had in mind.
Thanks though Gou..
yer hearts in the right place...
don't know about the rest of you!
 
Your Brother
John


----------



## arnisador (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.martialtalk.com/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=83


----------



## ace (Oct 10, 2002)

Bed Time Story's with Freddy Krugar.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 10, 2002)

How did you find me?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

What you teach children about self-defense can come in handy. It pays to teach not just physical techniques but also more general strategies and advice:
http://www.expressandstar.com/artman/publish/printer_18162.shtml



> A man tried to abduct a nine-year-old boy after telling him he had come to collect him from a Chasetown karate club instead of his mother.
> 
> The man told the child his mum could not collect him and he had been sent
> [...]
> She said: "Thankfully the boy did what he had been told by his parents


----------

